# Please help, Electric Problems?



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello Oh great Nissan Maxima Gods, Yes that means you.

Ok here is the deal. I have a 1991 Nissan Maxima SE. Last night the window wipers and power windows started moving slower than before. When the car goes to an idle the radio shuts off (an aftermarket Radio). As soon as the motor starts to rev up the radio turns on and the wipers sped up. Lastly it was very consistent every time the motor idles the radio shuts off. Really weird, huh. So, what do ya all think?

Bad Ground and where would I look or alternator went bad. 

Thanks
Terryg


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a failing voltage regulator (part of the alternator)
do your headlights get dimmer at idle?


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Electric Problem*

It was a bad alternator. I had it checked at a Cheap battery place, but they wanted 190& for an installed alternator. Picking one up tonight remanufactured for 69.99$.

Thanks


----------

